# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Карты

## Krishna Parishat das

Ссылка на карту мира

http://maps.google.ru/

Удобно переключаться между "карта" и  "спутник" фото со спутника
можно разглядеть все дома и тропинки 
получить даршан тени от храмов

Спутниковые фото Индии и России немного низкого разрешения
(можно разглядеть машины)
по сравнению с фото побережья Лос-Анжелеса (можно разглядеть людей)
но в будущем надеемся будут и более высокого разрешения
если кто найдет киньте ссылку в эту тему
Еще немного неудобство то что можно смотреть только в on-line
было бы удобней в of-line (т.е. сохранить на ноут буке и возить с собой)



И погоду можно посмотреть здесь в интересующем городе
http://rp5.in/12206/ru

----------


## Veda Priya dd

А кто мешает сохранить карту в ноутбук? Print Screen Вам в помощь!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

[PrtSc}  конечно хорошо, и потом вставить в Paint, или даже в Exсel, Word  и т.д.  подрезать (если для себя)
дорисовать стрелки с поясненяими если кому что объяснять

Мысль возникала: неплохо бы также птицей полетать в off-line

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Для сохранения карт с Гугля, Яндекса, и других есть Хорошая программа SASplaneta
http://sasgis.ru/sasplaneta/  Сохраняет скачанные тайлы карт в кеш. Можно пользоваться Оффлайн. Функционал как у Google earth.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Спасибо. Потребовалось немного времени чтобы разобраться как это работает
1. Скачал архивированный файл
2. Создал новую папку
3. Поместил туда и извлек
4. Открыл и начал ползать
Думал где же она сохраняет, оказывается эта же папка потихоньку толстеет
и сохраняется только то, что смотришь в оn-line
6. Перебросил эту папку в маленький ноут-бук все работает 
7. При необходимости можно взять в дорогу 

respekt

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Можно еще выделять зону и сохранять в любом масштабе. А из более крупного масштаба формировать все более мелкие в выделенной зоне. Все сохраняется в Кэше. Я так всю индию скачал в 15 масштабе.

----------

